# Wilier Evasion



## broadstoneplace (Jun 2, 2006)

Does anyone have experience of Wilier's bikes? Am looking at a Centaur equipped Evasion. I'd be interested in some opinions.

Thanks


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've never heard of them. That doesn't mean they're not good.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't know the evasion, but Wilier Triestina is a recent re-entry into the bike market -- decent, Italian-made stuff, sponsor of both the Lampre-Fondital and Cofidis teams with their higher-end stuff. I looked at a Wilier Thor, and it was very nice; I ended up with a Basso instead, but the Wilier was a sweet bike.

I don't know if they farm out their Al bikes or not, but they look decent enough.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Overpriced*

When I was shoppping around for a new ride an LBS had a few of the Wilier bikes. They look very nice and the shop had good things to say about them but...
they seemed a bit overpriced. I guess you pay a bit more for Italian drool factor, but you can get a Cannondale of the same quality w/ better parts and warranty for the same/better price. I ended up with a 2005 Cervelo Soloist w/ Centaur which I am very happy with and was quite a bit cheaper.

If you like the Wilier, I would also suggest looking at the Ridley Pegasus. It has the same cool looking hydroformed tubing. I did ride that bike and I thought it very nice.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Comparing Wiliers, and other Italian-type bikes, to Cannondales for "value" is a little silly, IMHO. Of COURSE they're more expensive. You're buying the individuality and the aesthetics as well as the ride.

My race bike is a CAAD5, and I like it very much.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Why?*

Why is it silly to compare to similar bikes with similar componets that are to be put to similar use. Because they are made in different countries? I thought that was the point anyway. Someone asks about a bike and we all chip in our opinion...that's why we're here IMO.

Like I said, you pay for Italian showiness, it doesn't make it a better bike.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*"Like I said, you pay for Italian showiness, it doesn't make it a better bike."
*
But it makes it a better looking bike.

I don't believe you would buy a Wilier because it's a value. Just like you wouldn't buy a Colnago, Derosa, Pinarello, etc. for value. These are bikes you buy for "style." (Among other things.)


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*That's in the eye of the beholder...*

Some would say a Six 13 is very nice looking bike. I would argue that the Tarmac is one of the sweetest looking bikes out there.

I think the Colnago's of the last few years have been especially ugly. There are plenty of folks of these forums that would back me up....but, there's an equal number that would say that I'm crazy.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

smartyiak said:


> Some would say a Six 13 is very nice looking bike. I would argue that the Tarmac is one of the sweetest looking bikes out there.
> 
> I think the Colnago's of the last few years have been especially ugly. There are plenty of folks of these forums that would back me up....but, there's an equal number that would say that I'm crazy.


Ah, but the name is magical.
I walked into a bike shop in Chicago today just moseying around and saw a rack of treks, walked over and on closer view saw that after the first 3, they were a merckx and 2 colnagos. My jaw hit the floor. Sure, the trek may be an equal bike, but the colnago is beautiful, from the lugs to the shaping of the tubes to the paint jobs (i guess i think uou're craz ) to the name. it's... a colnago.
-estone2


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

smartyiak said:


> Some would say a Six 13 is very nice looking bike. I would argue that the Tarmac is one of the sweetest looking bikes out there.
> 
> I think the Colnago's of the last few years have been especially ugly. There are plenty of folks of these forums that would back me up....but, there's an equal number that would say that I'm crazy.


I would agree that the 613 brushed aluminum is stylish. As is the Tarmac. But those would hardly be called "value" bikes. They too are overpriced... IMHO.


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

Those bikes are cheap. Willer Lampre Le Roi $3500 for the frame/fork. I would be scared to ride the thing!


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*The Le Roi is expensive*



wheel_suker said:


> Those bikes are cheap. Willer Lampre Le Roi $3500 for the frame/fork. I would be scared to ride the thing!


Your quote got me to thinking...maybe there is another thread out there but...

There is a Tarmac for $8500 or so
Look 585 frame for $3000
Colnago Extreme C frame for $4400 or so
Time VXRS frame for $4750 or so

and on and on....

Why don't more folks who are buying these high end frames opt for the custom geometry of a Seven, Calfee, or another small builder of their choice? There are tons of posts asking, "Which bike should I get?" everyone has there option, but everyone seems to agree that the best frame is, "the one that fits the best."

Perhaps a custom frame could be cost prohibitive, but if you're dropping that kind of coin, wouldn't the best option you could get be custom geometry? (as opposed to High modulus carbon fiber, Zertz inserts, Translink, or some other fancy gizmo that I don't have the engineering background to understand.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Wilier is one of the historic names in cycling. Wilier may in fact be one of the two oldest names in cycling (Bianchi being the other).

Having said that, the Wilier of today is not the Wilier of old. As with many of the great names of the past the name has been purchased by a marketing company which really has no connection with the fabled history of the brand.

Having said, as far as today's bikes, I think they are fine but certainly not a value proposition.


----------



## joloughl (May 5, 2004)

*Had one.*

I had a Wilier Evasion (2002?) for a couple of years. They are lovely bikes. Mine came with the Daytona (now Centaur) groupset. Looks great, rides well (a little stiff for me, but bear in mind mine didn't have the carbon seat stays!). I would say go for it.


----------



## astroclimb (Aug 7, 2003)

*I've a Wilier...*

and NOBODY around here has one but me! It's a Mortirolo, bought off Ebay new frame/fork from a fellow whose name I don't recall from SoCal and to whom I'll be eternally grateful. Love the frame, its the "Scandium" alloyed Al tubeset by Easton; rides much nicer than the Bianchi it replaced (make w/Easton's "ultralite" tubeset). Don't know about the model you're thinking of, but gotta say I love mine.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Wilier Triestina*



broadstoneplace said:


> Does anyone have experience of Wilier's bikes? Am looking at a Centaur equipped Evasion. I'd be interested in some opinions.
> 
> Thanks


I've been a fan of Wilier since 2004 (when I bought a Lavaredo  ). Mine came with Daytona as it was a NOS at an LBS from 2002. Early on, I thought the frame flexed when I'm off the saddle. It turned out, it was because of the crappy wheels it came with. Once I replaced the wheels, the flexing went away. They're kind of in the pricey side but I think they perform very well. The 2006 (or 2005) Evasion looks like a trickle down version of the 2002-2004 Lavaredo. 

I replaced my 2002 Lavaredo framest with a 2005 frameset just last Spring (changed sizes). Last year, I upgraded the Ergo levers to Record Ultras and switched the wheels to Protons. When I race the Wilier, I switch to Ksyrum SL2s. It's plenty stiff.

Yes, I would buy Wilier again (as I did). What deal are you getting on the Evasion? What wheelset does it come with? The Centaurs should serve you well.

I'll try to post my 2005 Lavaredo tonight. (I replaced the pedals with flats when I decided to put the bike up for sale).


Ride safely,

Joe


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

*What's in a name?*



toomanybikes said:


> Having said that, the Wilier of today is not the Wilier of old. As with many of the great names of the past the name has been purchased by a marketing company which really has no connection with the fabled history of the brand.


What is your source for this info? I knew they disappeared from the pro peloton for a bunch of years, but I had not heard that the current company has no connection to the original one.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Two types*

I've seen two types of Evasion models here in Italy; not sure if they are different model years or not. One was more like a road bike and the other was set up more like a touring/cyclcross bike.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

MIne is a 2005 I think.

Campy Chorus 10 shifetrs
Centaur F Der and BB
Veloce R Der and brakes (cassette too?)
Ritchey Post
Toupe saddle
Thompson stem
FSA K-Wing Carbon bars
Michelin Pro2 Race Tires

Action items:
Wheels: Ambrosio Moenos are HEAVY and strange.
Crank: FSA compact with ISO BB
Pedals: Generic Look copy - clicks when I stand (fixed 8/15 - went with Look Keo Carbons)

I just took these pix tonight after riding out to Bragg Creek - Foothills of the Canadian Rockies. I took the hilly 22x route. Me = pooped.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

See my thread about European vs American bikes.

The Wilier Evasion was on my short list and I had a short test ride on one last night. My thoughts on it are in that thread.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104356


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

I bought my Evasion used for a good price. I had made my mind up to get either the Liquigas replica Cannondale ($3700 CDN) or the Tarmac Comp (Gerolsteiner colors - $2700 CDN).

The Dale is the lightest of three in the real world. But I am 5'8" and 187 pounds (and improvement believe it or not) and have about 25 pounds to lose before I worry too much about bike weight.

I did an 80km ride in the Rocky Mtn foothills last night. The Evasion has the stiffest BB I have ridden. No deflection. Vertical compliance is excellent (I ride a Toupe saddle - trust me I feel it). 

On some 65-70 kph descents I found the Evasion to be a bit sketchy. Maybe I am just older and wiser, but I would not bomb this thing down a steep hill spinning a 54x11. 

Stock, my bike is about 20 pounds, but the Ambrosio wheels are 2144 grams with skewers. A realistic weight for an Evasion without stupid light parts is 18-19 pounds I think.

One more thing; the FSA carbon aero/anatomic 'wing' bars are the best thing since sliced bread!

I bought a pair of Look Keo Carbons and Sidi Genius 5 shoes and there is a huge improvement over the generic Look copies and Gaerne shoes I was using up to yesterday.


----------



## RIDING LIFE (Mar 15, 2010)

*My Evasion*

I brought my evasion this year for $1200 off a poor fellow who probably had no idea that the bike was worth much more and it came in excellent condition. i have found that the bike handles excellently round corners and is very quick off the mark with the help of shimano gears. I probably need to buy new tires as they flex a bit when im out off the seat

all in all i theink the evasion is a great bike


----------

